
Opioids are no better than Tylenol for treating some chronic pain - tacon
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2018/3/6/17082590/opioids-tylenol-chronic-pain-study
======
jack9
I don't know how this is devastating to anyone other than addicts who were
prescribed irresponsibly. It's not like doctors are going to hand out tylenol
over demerol in the ER. The acute differences in effects are incontrovertible.

~~~
tacon
The study was about chronic pain. The vast majority of low back pain, for
example, resolves itself over a few weeks. Often the last "treatment" is
awarded the "cure".

